# [SOLVED] Nvidia Control Panel preferred graphic processor stuck on integrated graphic



## Ihateoptimus (Dec 12, 2012)

Oh do i hate optimus graphic card 
So many Errors!!!

The latest is that i can't change the preferred graphic processor to nvidia card

also i have enabled === Add "run with graphic processor" to context menu 
and now it doesn't even show me the option of running the app using integrated or nvidia


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Nvidia Control Panel preferred graphic processor stuck on integrated graphics*

If this is a laptop- Brand & Complete Model Number?
If it's a PC-
Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## Ihateoptimus (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Nvidia Control Panel preferred graphic processor stuck on integrated graphics*



Tyree said:


> If this is a laptop- Brand & Complete Model Number?
> If it's a PC-
> Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
> Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.



well its a laptop

Brand : Lenovo Z 570
and 
Model No. : 20095

However, i you are talking about the graphic card then :

Brand : Nvidia
Model : Geforce GT 520M
and i'm running windows 7 - 64bit (SP1)


----------



## Ihateoptimus (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Nvidia Control Panel preferred graphic processor stuck on integrated graphics*

Problem fixed : Somebody messed up my bios setting 
the graphic processor was changed to integrated

:facepalm:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Nvidia Control Panel preferred graphic processor stuck on integrated graphics*

Glad it's resolved and thanks for posting back.


----------



## starvanzs (Mar 20, 2013)

hy buddy,
i have a same problem with you. i cant change my preferred graphic processor on nvidia control panel. im very happy that you had solved your problem. hopefully you can writedown the step to fix the problem here, so i can do it with my self to fix mine.
thanks before for your kindness.


----------

